# Amphibia



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

Just wanted to share a few pics of the Amphibia my wife got me. It's my very first Vostok and it's sure not going to be the last. Fantastic watch for the money! By the way, I was wondering why this style of case is called _Ministry_. I was told by one person that it was a tribute to the old Soviet Ministry of Defence, but was told by another that it was just a marketing term. Anyone know the real story behind the _Ministry_ moniker?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I assume they are tagged "Ministry" because they are dressier ( and 'bling-ier' ) than the other military Vostoks.

More suitable for "desk soldiering" I suppose







.

They don't look like the sort of thing that "Interior Ministry" troops







would wear







.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Amphibias; my favourite bargain automatics; everyone should have one! Or two...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I have one with that exact same dial and hands. The case is a little different, it has the "regular" lug design. The original metal bracelet was a real lightweight folded plate link assembly. I replaced it with a black leather strap, and it changed the look completely. Looks quite like a dress watch now. I have 4 Amphibians at the moment, not the end of it by a long shot!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice bracelet too, is it solid or folded?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

It looks like they are trying to make them look a bit like the early Amphibia range with that shape of case.










Do you find it comfortable?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

The bracelet is solid and very comfortable. I had heard that the leather straps supplied with Vostoks tend to be rather pedestrian, so I was actually expecting the bracelet to be flimsy and planned on replacing it. To my surprise, I found that the bracelet is quite adequate and functional. Of course, there are better bracelets out there but the one that came with the watch was not bad at all.



















By the way Rusky, I really like the look of that old Vostok of yours!


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Apollo said:


> By the way Rusky, I really like the look of that old Vostok of yours!


You mean the German "Wostok" or the Parachute one?

I like all Boctok/Vostok watches. They are just so comfortable. I love how the seconds hand moves, how you can feel the date click over, and how they never need batteries. Most of all I like how you can buy old ones for next to nothing and new ones in so many different flavours. I've never had a problem with the straps on them either. I think some people are getting short changed with them depending on where they are getting them from. All mine which have actually had straps have been really good padded leather ones. I also believe it to be a myth about the quality of chrome on the new ones being poorer than soviet era ones. None of them are designed to last forever but they do seem to. Maybe I've just been lucky.

I'll be buying something from our host in the next couple of weeks but strangely not a Vostok... I'm thinking of indulging in a Raketa or two next. I've never bought one because I've heard they don't like water but I'm going to give one a go.


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover I agree with most of what you say about Vostoks, but I reall can't concur regarding straps & bracelets.

I bought a lightly used modern KGB Amphibia for my son on the original 18mm bracelet, which was the cheapest, nastiest piece of old tat I think I've ever seen. Subsequently I bought a beautiful Vostok Europe K3 Submarine on the original leather strap and to be honest that was rubbish too.

*Simon*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mycroft said:


> RuskyWatchLover I agree with most of what you say about Vostoks, but I reall can't concur regarding straps & bracelets.
> 
> I bought a lightly used modern KGB Amphibia for my son on the original 18mm bracelet, which was the cheapest, nastiest piece of old tat I think I've ever seen. Subsequently I bought a beautiful Vostok Europe K3 Submarine on the original leather strap and to be honest that was rubbish too.
> 
> *Simon*


I have found Vostok bracelets variable from bad to good.

Our Host replaces the leather on the Amphibias on the site; they're excellent!

Amphibias rock.


----------

